# Something most people will never see in a lifetime



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

This little fellow is a young Nighthawk. They only come out after dark, most people will never see one except for a flicker as they fly by. They eat flying insects (moths, gnats etc.) notice the little wiskers he has - they are so fast and quick they actually catch the bugs in flight, they fly around and anything that touches those whiskers gets sucked right into his mouth. What happens to these young little gys is they get caught in a thunderstorm downpour and get driven to ground, once that happens they get too cold to get airborne again, their muscles just freeze up and they usually end up as raven food or cat food. But some painter guy was putting down his tarp and found this guy on the ground and he had brains enough to get him on a heating pad and it looks like he will be fine after a week of good food and warm safe place to recover.

NAB 

Notice the little wiskers










Their almost bat like except they have Hawk wings and feathers.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

WHAT A BEAUTIFUL CREATURE!!! (and lucky too!!)

Thanks for sharing that (probably) once in a life time viewing!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

That is awsome! what beautiful feather colors...never heard of one before now, thanks for sharing this bird with us.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Amazing and incredibly beautiful ! 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

Wow. Before I got pigeons I loved hawks. I was even asking my parents if I would get a falcon. But after I got pigeons my love of hawks faded...........fast! I guess I still think they're amazing birds though.


----------



## della (Jan 29, 2009)

Awsome pictures - thanks for posting them!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a cute guy.
Glad he will be fine.

Reti


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

I have never seen a nighthawk before, but it is an amazing creature.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Nab, you never cease to amaze me!

What a delightful little guy! AND, how very lucky he is! You certainly get the most wide variety of birds and animals...THANK GOODNESS for your help!!

AND, thank you for extending our knowledge of birds and animals most never see!

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Aww, he's cute! I've seen them zipping around just before dark, but of course all they look like at that point is a black shadow of a bird.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Gee he's cute. I had never heard of one before now. I'd like to see one zipping around. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

*cool*

Hey birds+me=happy, thats cool that you liked hawks,(I love them!) but this bird is actually not related to birds of prey. It is not a raptor like a falcon, and it dose not have tallons.(just feet).
BUT IT IS STILL A COOL BIRD! I see them every evening over my house!

"Nighthawk" is just a common name.These birds are very closely related to nightjars and Whip-poor-wills. But don't stop loving hawks! (even if they do "like" pigeons a little to much!)

Thank you for sharing this Nabisho!


----------



## Queen (Aug 24, 2008)

Amazing creature thanks for showing us


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Kudos to the painter! Beautiful bird! Thanks for sharing this!


----------

